# Leaving for Vegas may go Wayward



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Well I am going by myself but not wayward. Haven't been wout wife in Vegas since I was 23!! It's gonna be a hell of a party!! Woohoo

Dude


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dude007 said:


> Well I am going by myself but not wayward. Haven't been wout wife in Vegas since I was 23!! It's gonna be a hell of a party!! Woohoo
> 
> Dude


???? are you saying that you might cheat on your wife?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

No unless I have a lot more wine!! Ha it was a light hearted joke


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope it goes well instead of like a watered down woohoo.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey honey we screwed


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Brittney spears concert in Vegas baby! Yes I'm straight...ha


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

lol, why are you in Vegas without your wife? Is it a work trip?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nope she let me. But my niece and nephew are here and they are in laws. It was a hell of a party!!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Btw for edification, I meant hey honey we are screwed, not "we screwed" but can't fix it until I'm back at my desktop. Sorry!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Drink lots of water. 110 degree temps plus all that booze is a ticket to heatstroke-ville. Stay inside. 

Oh yeah....don't fvck anybody.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks banned , you saved me from myself!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> Thanks banned , you saved me from myself!!


Why the fvck did you decide to go to LV in the summertime? The rates aren't that much cheaper.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Family was going so I flew out to hang and show the youngsters how to rockstar it. Heading back hm


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Haha, will be doing the same things 4 weeks from now!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

It wasn't too crowded at all for a holiday weekend. We actually have a casino 40 mins from us so gamblin isn't a biggie but I did have fun!


----------

